

Pet project: Number Gossip - gsivil
http://www.numbergossip.com/

======
unignorant
Fun. I learned a few interesting facts ;-)

For instance, I did not know that an _evil_ number has an even number of 1's
in its binary expansion.

<http://www.numbergossip.com/list#evil_numbers>

However, it seems that 666 is not an evil number.

<http://www.numbergossip.com/666>

~~~
corin_
616, on the other hand, _is_ an evil number. I guess we now know which one is
actually the number of the beast.

(' _The latest volume includes details of fragments showing third- and fourth-
century versions of the Book of Revelations. Intriguingly, the number assigned
to "the Beast" of Revelations isn't the usual 666, but 616._ ')
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/04/0425_050425_...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/04/0425_050425_papyrus_2.html)

------
snprbob86
Neat, but you really should provide some exploration entry points.

<http://www.wolframalpha.com/> does a pretty good job of this w/ the rotating
suggestions and the "Examples >>" link.

------
revorad
This is delicious!

 _Rare Properties of 93

Cake

The n-th cake number is the maximum number of pieces a (cylindrical) cake can
be cut into with n (straight-plane) cuts.

Unfortunately, not everybody gets the frosting. If you cut pizza rather than
cake, you get lazy caterer's numbers.

    
    
        ..., 26, 42,64,93,130,176,232,...*

------
DanielRibeiro
3435 deserved more than just: <http://www.numbergossip.com/3534>

From this post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2477798>

